

Google Chrome Beta update: Fullscreen support [OSX Lion] and Native Client - joejohnson
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2011/08/chrome-beta-channel-update.html

======
fortybillion
Having used this extensively for development and testing over the past several
hours, this is definitely "beta", but it's nice to see Google making the
effort here.

Unfortunately for Chrome, Safari 5.1 has set a new standard for gesture
support that will be hard to replicate (if they even care to, I'm not
convinced Google actually cares about feeling 100% "native" on any OS).

~~~
elliottcable
I’ve been using Safari as my ‘relaxation browser’ for ages; Chrome never felt
“right” to me, even though I use it every day for development and various
other reasons.

Interestingly enough, I’ve heard the same thing as you just pointed out, out
of a _lot_ of people since Lion. A lot of people who had previously laughed at
me for remaining with Safari (as if it’s somehow inherently inferior to
Chrome? I’ve never quite understood it.) are now, themselves, switching back …
just for gestures, as far as I can tell.

I have to ask: Is it really that much of a life-changing feature for you, in a
browser?

~~~
Pewpewarrows
I enjoyed Safari for about an hour in Lion (because of the gestures, and how
they broke in Chrome), and then immediately went right back to Chrome. Apple's
done a lot to improve Safari over the years (especially recently), but it's
still not close to where it needs to be for everyday browsing. Development is
pretty equal, although I'll always find myself using Chrome over it because of
Chrome's much, much faster release schedule of improvements to Webkit's tools.
Safari gets them... eventually. Eventually isn't good enough these days, when
entire new pieces of technology appear in the span of months.

For regular browsing, I can't stand not having:

* Favicons on the tabs. It's impossible to glance at 5+ tabs in Safari without getting completely lost.

* Favicons on the bookmarks bar. My bookmarks bar doesn't have a single character on it, it's all just favicons with blank names that makes it into a horizontal list of frequently used sites.

* Any sort of Synching. Right now my Chromes at Work, Home Desktop, Laptop, and Tablet are completely in-tune with each other.

* A real omnibar/awesomebar. There are some extensions that make this more bearable, but the default address and search bars are pretty worthless.

~~~
sirn
If you want a bleeding-edge WebKit development tool, sometimes even more
bleeding-edge than Chrome Canary/Chromium build, try out WebKit Nightly. It
just swap out Safari's WebKit for Nightly WebKit while the whole Safari
experience remains the same. Since the whole inspector stuff was done
completely in HTML/JavaScript, you get a more up-to-date development tools
with it too.

About your other points.

>A real omnibar/awesomebar

I've found Chrome's Omnibar to be very annoying, to be honest. The last
version I tried (probably Chrome 14) still couldn't do substring searching for
titles or maybe even URLs. Pressing control for navigation (standard Emacs
C-n, C-p stuff) change the ordering of navigation items. I've found it to be
very much unpredictable and is one of my main reason of _not_ using Chrome as
a primary browser.

Firefox's AwesomeBar is awesome, though, only if I could navigate using C-n
C-p.

>Syncing

Xmarks[1] works beautifully across browsers and platforms. I've used it to
sync between Safari, Firefox and Chrome without any problems.

>Favicons

Have you tried out Glims[2]?

[1]: <http://www.xmarks.com/> [2]: <http://wiki.machangout.com/howdoi/glims-
development-build>

~~~
Pewpewarrows
Chrome's Omnibar is under intense development, and the latest stable version
(13) now supports substring matches on almost everything. The flags in 14 and
15 basically turn it completely into Firefox's Awesomebar.

Xmarks is ok, but it only covers a fraction of Chrome's synching, which
includes Bookmarks, Passwords, Form Input, Extensions, and Preferences. And
it's being completely integrated with their forthcoming Profiles feature,
which means that I can finally easily switch between dev extensions enabled
(which otherwise use a LOT of resources if left on for regular browsing) and
normal profiles, and the bookmarks/passwords of a significant other don't
interfere with my own.

I haven't checked out Glims, so thanks for the link.

~~~
tilltheis
Xmarks on the other hand supports tagging which Google still not managed to
implement. I'm using Xmarks (for cross-browser syncing) as well as Chrome's
native sync but after setting up a new OS install I've got every bookmark
twice.

------
breckinloggins
Hopefully they make Lion full screen mode optional and retain the option to
use the old way. Lion full screen is absolutely useless for those of us with
multiple monitors.

~~~
dchest
The old way is now known as "Presentation Mode". Although, it seem to use
Lion's API.

